# fire hydrant lock



## cda (Feb 28, 2010)

any one seen this????  anyone lock their hydrants??

View attachment 1313


View attachment 1313


/monthly_2010_06/DSCN0719.JPG.efd08c362c42a92ed3e05520230c12e2.JPG


----------



## Inspector 102 (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: fire hydrant lock

Could this be the way they indicate that the hydrant is "Out of Service"?


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: fire hydrant lock

Inspector 102

I do not think so

I was just out for a sunday drive out in kind of the middle of no where and saw this.

There were about four other hydrants that had the same lock on them.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: fire hydrant lock

It also looks like it has been "necklaced" by a Columbian drug lord.

http://hydrantlock.com/

being touted as a homeland security feature to prevent tampering of the water supply through a fire hydrant


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: fire hydrant lock

ask and you shall receive

thanks

oh no where did I put the key?????????????


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: fire hydrant lock

If your home is on fire and you want it totaled; run down to the fire hydrant and drive a match stick into the lock; so the fire department can't unlock it.   :twisted:

Anonymous


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: fire hydrant lock



> touted as a homeland security feature


 :lol: It's so I don't use it anymore to fill my swimming pool and the water department can't collect their fee and so the little children can't play in the water from the hydrants anymore.  It's the new green initiative to save our water resources :shock:


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: fire hydrant lock

Where was this when they built the school? :shock:

Does bring up the question who determines the use of fire hydrant locator poles in areas that get heavy snow? Not sure the correct name, FM Burns will know!


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: fire hydrant lock

""""""""""Does bring up the question who determines the use of fire hydrant locator poles in areas that get heavy snow?  Not sure the correct name    """"""""""""

those are called "Whip Antennas"" off all the old hippie vans


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: fire hydrant lock

Ahhh yes I remember hippies, thier now designing apps for apple arn't they?


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: fire hydrant lock

There would not be any grants from DHS if they were installed only to keep you from filling your swimming pool.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: fire hydrant lock

Knox now has locking 2 1/2 caps for hydrants. This is the most common place for water to be stolen. A water company in the area made a device to lock all the caps on the fire hydrant at a fire station to prevent the FD from using it to fill pumper. duh. Used the hydrant down the street.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: fire hydrant lock



> A water company in the area made a device to lock all the caps on the fire hydrant at a fire station to prevent the FD from using it to fill pumper. duh


It is not the fire departments water  

The Public Works department has been teasing the FD about putting water meters on the pumper trucks so they can bill for the amount of water used in a fire. Now that budgets are getting tight it just might happen.


----------



## Mango (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: fire hydrant lock

I am not sure what community this is in but here in Texas we have several small public water systems. The Texas Commission of Environmental Quality requires "flush valves" to be installed. Every one I have seen is a fire hydrant yet they call them flush valves. The problem that we sometime face is the public water system may not have any main lines larger than 2" or 4" which will not support a fire hydrant but meets TCEQ's standards. So a fire truck goes to hook up to the hydrant and pooie, there's not enough pressure but they all get a rate reduction on their home owner's insurance for having a "hydrant" close by. Maybe the locks are to indicate that the hydrants are not intended to serve that function? More the likely as others mentioned, its probably to keep people from filling their swimming pools      Not a good idea though to lock a hydrant if it is to serve as a hydrant.

Mango


----------



## brudgers (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: fire hydrant lock



			
				Coug Dad said:
			
		

> It also looks like it has been "necklaced" by a Columbian drug lord.http://hydrantlock.com/
> 
> being touted as a homeland security feature to prevent tampering of the water supply through a fire hydrant


Because there's no way to remove a padlock when you don't have the key and have no one watching you and an Ace Hardware up the street.

I feel so much safer.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: fire hydrant lock



> There would not be any grants from DHS if they were installed only to keep you from filling your swimming pool.


Find it extremely funny that DHS would offer grants for this seeing how the water system is in real jeopardy from the hydrant being turned on..........that’s all.

MT,

We have to pay a $125.000 annual “rental fee” from the FD budget and we still have to shovel them when they don’t get the hippy whip antenna locator poles Cda and PC mentioned.  :cry:


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 2, 2010)

Re: fire hydrant lock

Wait a minute!

You mean water isn't "free?"     :lol:


----------

